# Take it easy



## dolcevoce

*Ciao cari,*

*come si dice " take it easy " in italiano?*
*si puo dire piani piano*

*E per favore cosa significa " se crede, si puo cenare in albergo"?*

*Grazie in anticipo.*
*Ciao *


----------



## laratri

dolcevoce said:
			
		

> *Ciao cari,*
> 
> *come si dice " take it easy " in italiano?*
> *si puo dire piani piano*
> 
> *E per favore cosa significa " se crede, si puo cenare in albergo"?*
> 
> *Grazie in anticipo.*
> *Ciao *


 
1) Prenderlo con comodo   fai/fa con comodo

2) If you think so, we can dine in the hotel...... If you prefer, you can dine in the hotel..... depends on the context

Ciao lara


----------



## laratri

The correct words are: "piano, piano" che significa "slowly, slowly"

but it is not a translation for your sentence.

lara


----------



## lsp

"Take it easy" requires context, it can be used to mean many different things.


----------



## DDT

dolcevoce said:
			
		

> *Ciao cari,*
> 
> *come si dice " take it easy " in italiano?*
> *si puo dire piani piano*
> 
> *E per favore cosa significa " se crede, si puo cenare in albergo"?*
> 
> *Grazie in anticipo.*
> *Ciao *



Let me invite you to post different requests in different threads.

Thanks,

DDT


----------



## Silvia

Lsp is right.



			
				laratri said:
			
		

> 1) Prenderlo con comodo


 Che cosa? Forse intendevi prenderla con comodo, o prendersela con comodo.


----------



## Silvia B

I would say "prendila alla leggera", but maybe someone will come out with a better translation...


----------



## DDT

I'd suggest "prendila con filosofia", "prendila come viene" where "la" refers to "vita" (life)

DDT


----------



## Silvia B

DDT said:
			
		

> I'd suggest "prendila con filosofia", "prendila come viene" where "la" refers to "vita" (life)
> 
> DDT



Right DDT, "prendila come viene" expresses the right meaning


----------



## shamblesuk

There are three meanings of 'take it easy' I can think of:

1. To calm someone down when they are being agressive - 'hey, take it easy' (imperative) - suggestions needed for this
2. - the discussions above about life
3. To wish someone well on parting - 'Bye, take it easy' - which I would translate as 'Ciao, stammi bene'

Altre viste?

shamblesuk


----------



## Silvia B

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> There are three meanings of 'take it easy' I can think of:
> 
> 1. To calm someone down when they are being agressive - 'hey, take it easy' (imperative) - suggestions needed for this
> 2. - the discussions above about life
> 3. To wish someone well on parting - 'Bye, take it easy' - which I would translate as 'Ciao, stammi bene'
> 
> Altre viste?
> 
> shamblesuk



Hai ragione shamblesuk.. il primo esempio può essere tradotto in 
"hey, calmati!" 

HTH


----------



## ELAG

I think  I mean the third one, 

To make sure, Lets make an example, for exmaple you are doing a hard job, Is it OK if I say 'stammi bene'???

Thank u shamblesuk


----------



## Silvia B

ELAG said:
			
		

> I think  I mean the third one,
> 
> To make sure, Lets make an example, for exmaple you are doing a hard job, Is it OK if I say 'stammi bene'???
> 
> Thank u shamblesuk



....mmm.... well, maybe just "buon lavoro" but not "stammi bene"
"stammi bene" is used when you leave someone. It's like "keep well", (is it correct?!)


----------



## Andre Balian

Silvia B said:
			
		

> It's like "keep well", (is it correct?!)



Is "stammi" a form of "stare"? If so I would say "stay well" to be more literal, although we generally don't use that much. I'm not sure about BE, but in AE "keep well" often refers to food not spoiling. 

"That salad didn't keep well"  

We often say "take care", although "take it easy" is just as common. I've also heard a lot of people saying "be well", but more in the past year than ever before. "Wellness" is a catch word that refers to health, so saying "be well" is like saying "be healthy". We might also say, "be good", but this implies that you should behave, stay out of trouble. "Stay out of trouble" is also common, but amongst friends who may enjoy being mischievous or party a lot. 



> "prendila come viene"


 This means "take it how it comes" right?  I like that one.


----------



## Scrumpals

I was wondering if there was another way to express "take it easy" in the sense of "take it easy for a few days to let your ankle heal."  Would it simply be "riposati per permettere alla tua caviglia che si riprende." ?  Maybe the whole sentence is odd...  Any thoughts?
Steven


----------



## systema encephale

I'd say

_prendila con calma per qualche giorno per permettere alla tua caviglia di riposarsi_


----------



## Saoul

Ciao! Scrumpals!

Rilassati! Riposati!

Rilassati in modo che la tua caviglia si riprenda!
Riposati in modo che la tua caviglia si riprenda!

The first on is just relax, and let your ankle heal!
The second on is rest, so that your ankle heals!

I think these will work!


----------



## efano

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> 1. To calm someone down when they are being agressive - 'hey, take it easy' (imperative) - suggestions needed for this



I would translate this one as "stai calmo", "stai tranquillo".


----------



## Scrumpals

Yes, YES YESS!!!
Why is it so easy to see the right answers only after they are shown to me??  IS my suggestion totally wrong, or is the meaning there, but is just an awkward sentence?  Thanks all for your help.


----------



## Elisa68

No, Steven. It wasn't totally wrong.


> riposati per permettere alla tua caviglia che si riprende."


Riposati per permettere alla tua caviglia di riprendersi
Riposati per permettere che la tua caviglia si riprenda. (this one is a little odd)


----------



## Max.89

Cosa puo' significare?

Pensavo a calmati,vacci piano.


----------



## lsp

Need the context, Max. This expression has a lot of usages (2 of which you already have right).


----------



## Jean05

In Irlanda spesso diciamo 'take it easy' invece 'goodbye'.  Invece di 'Take care of yourself' direi 'take it easy'.  Forse questo e il contesto?


----------



## combustion

Qua in California e' usato molto... significa: "prendila con calma", "stai tranquillo", ecc. ecc.!
comb...


----------



## lsp

I agree with everyone, but also suggest that it has a myriad of uses. For example, if someone is eating, walking or even driving too fast, you might suggest he take it easy.


----------



## disegno

> "prendila con calma", "stai tranquillo", ecc. ecc.!



Sono d'accordo...vuol dire "di rallentarsi" e si puo dire in referimento a tante cose...mangiare, guidare, parlare, baciare...ahem, il sesso...


----------



## systema encephale

Confermo quello che dice Jean. Quando ho vissuto in Irlanda spesso mi dicevano "take it easy" in risposta al mio "see you later".


----------



## TrentinaNE

In our zeal to be helpful, perhaps we should not forget the WRF Rules, including:


> 5. Always provide an example sentence to show the context.
> 5. Cercate di fornire sempre una frase di esempio che aiuti a capire il contesto.


 

Saluti,
Elisabetta


----------



## kan3malato

Ciao
Avevo una maglietta dove vi era scritto"take it easy enjoy yourself" e un mio
amico Americano la tradusse con"prendila con calma..divertiti".


----------



## lsp

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> In our zeal to be helpful, perhaps we should not forget the WRF Rules, including:
> 
> 
> 
> Saluti,
> Elisabetta


You are so right. That's why I asked for context in the first response!


----------



## Vikystar

Ciao a tutti, 
ho bisogno di sapere la traduzione dell'espressione "*take it easy on me*" che non penso sia "prenditela comoda su di me"... spero non chiudiate il topic lasciandomi senza risposta. 
Grazie.


----------



## Saoul

Direi più "vacci piano con me".


----------



## Vikystar

*A*h ecco, così ha senso.
*G*razie mille!


----------



## brian

Vuol dire "non mi rimproverare troppo" o qualcosa del genere. Un bambino può dirlo a sua madre, per esempio, dopo aver fatto del male.  "Non mi dare una punizione troppo dura."

E' uguale "vacci piano con me"?


----------



## Angel.Aura

brian8733 said:


> E' uguale "vacci piano con me"?



Sì Brian, è come dire:
- non usare le maniere forti
- sii gentile con me
- non essere troppo duro con me


----------



## lamelamara

Non pensate si potrebbe anche tradurre "non prendermi troppo sul serio"?


----------



## *magica ele

"I don't know what I'm going to do after, I'm probably going to take it easy"

Hey everybody....
What do you think TAKE IT EASY means in this context? I think it's like "*I*'ll just hang in and rest" but I'm not sure, do you have any ideas?
*T*han*ks*


----------



## TrentinaNE

Yes, I'd say that in that context "take it easy" means "not do much, get some rest."  

Elisabetta


----------



## *magica ele

*T*hank you!


----------



## joanvillafane

NEW QUESTION

Hi everybody - I'm reopening this old thread because there's one more Italian expression for "take it easy" that is not included here and which I heard recently - *prendersela dolce.*

Context:  talking about choosing a university course for this semester, I wanted to say, "I decided to take it easy so rather than signing up for La Poesia del Rinascimento or Il Paradiso, I'm taking Narrativa Contemporanea."

my translation:  Ho deciso di prendermela comoda...... (I may need help with the rest, but I'll open another thread.)
Anyway, an Italian friend of mine - a native speaker - changed "comoda" to "dolce" but I don't see it in the dictionary and I only got a few hits when I did a search.  
So what do you think?  Is it a phrase that's commonly used?  Is there any reason why I should not use it? Thanks.


----------



## london calling

joanvillafane said:


> my translation:  Ho deciso di prendermela comoda...... (I may need help with the rest, but I'll open another thread.)
> Anyway, an Italian friend of mine - a native speaker - changed "comoda" to "dolce" but I don't see it in the dictionary and I only got a few hits when I did a search.


Interesting, Jo. I've never heard that before so, like you, I'd be interested in hearing what the locals have to say.


----------



## Matrap

Un saluto alle due Jo.  

Neanche io ho mai sentito "prendersela dolce". Quello che non capisco comunque è il "prendersela comoda" (o dolce ) in questa frase. Qui mi dà più l'idea di qualcuno che voglia seguire un corso più facile rispetto agli altri due e il "fare le cose con calma" , che è il significato di "prendersela comoda" non ce lo vedo bene. Ma forse ho capito male io. Correggetemi pure.


----------



## longplay

london calling said:


> Interesting, Jo. I've never heard that before so, like you, I'd be interested in hearing what the locals have to say.



It's very unusual. I would 'accept' "prendersela dolcemente" but "dolce" is a "personal expression". (Unless we are "taking (having) a cup of coffee")


----------



## joanvillafane

Thanks - very interesting to hear your opinions.  So "prendersela comoda" is more like "take it slow" "go slow" - does it always refer to the pace of activities?    I think most of the earlier entries in this thread were trying to explain "take it easy" in English.  But I'm trying to understand the difference between
prendersela leggera
prendersela con calma
Would both of these be OK in my context? 
Thanks!


----------



## longplay

"Prendersela alla leggera" o "prenderla alla leggera" vuol dire "non prenderla seriamente". "Con calma" is OK in your context.


----------



## Odysseus54

Joan, if what you are saying is that Narrativa Contemporanea is an easier class than Poesia del Rinascimento, " Ho deciso di prendermela comoda " sounds perfect to me.

"Prendersela dolce" doesn't - it sounds like an idiolect.  Understandable perhaps if in context, but not standard.


----------



## joanvillafane

Thanks, longplay and Odysseus.  I'll check with my Italian friend and get back to you if I have new information about her idiolect


----------



## Matrap

Odysseus54 said:


> Joan, if what you are saying is that Narrativa Contemporanea is an easier class than Poesia del Rinascimento, " Ho deciso di prendermela comoda " sounds perfect to me.
> 
> "Prendersela dolce" doesn't - it sounds like an idiolect.  Understandable perhaps if in context, but not standard.



Allora sono io che ho sempre sbagliato intentendo "prendersela comoda" come fare le cose con calma e non scegliere quelle più facili.


----------



## joanvillafane

I thought I was confused, but I see there is still some confusion.  Maybe I did not clarify the context enough.  You were both correct in reading my sentence as meaning that I chose the easier course (Narrativa Contemporanea in this course is interpreted very loosely as selections from Italian novels/short stories/newspaper articles, etc. - it's not very demanding but I chose it primarily for the conversation practice.)


----------



## longplay

Matrap said:


> Allora sono io che ho sempre sbagliato intentendo "prendersela comoda" come fare le cose con calma e non scegliere quelle più facili.



Non credo che sia un errore: uno ci pensa con calma e poi sceglie se 'facile' o 'difficile'. Certo, dopo la tua osservazione, penso che Joan "l' abbia presa (sul?)
facile"!


----------



## london calling

Matrap said:


> Allora sono io che ho sempre sbagliato intentendo "prendersela comoda" come fare le cose con calma e non scegliere quelle più facili.


Non sei il solo....anch'io l'intendo così (for what my opinion's worth).


----------



## longplay

"Prendere con calma (anche) le difficoltà (le cose più difficili (gravi)": non vi sembra un po' più adatto al caso?


----------



## Odysseus54

Matrap said:


> Allora sono io che ho sempre sbagliato intentendo "prendersela comoda" come fare le cose con calma e non scegliere quelle più facili.



Grey area, in my opinion.

I concetti di "fare le cose con calma" , " agire senza sforzarsi " , " scegliere la via meno faticosa " , sono contigui, mi pare.


----------



## Matrap

Odysseus54 said:


> Grey area, in my opinion.
> 
> I concetti di "fare le cose con calma" , " agire senza sforzarsi " , " scegliere la via meno faticosa " , sono contigui, mi pare.



Sì, indubbiamente. Grazie a tutti per i vostri interventi.

Forse per la frase in questione, proposta da joan, si potrebbe dire: "Ho deciso di non andare sul difficile quindi/così invece/al posto di..."


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Joan.


> I'm trying to understand the difference between
> prendersela leggera
> prendersela con calma
> Would both of these be OK in my context?


"_Prendersela [comoda/con comodo]_" o "_fare con comodo_" per me in inglese è "_to take one's time_" o "_to do something at one's leisure_". 

"_Prenderla [alla leggera/con leggerezza]_" (non diciamo "_prendersela leggera_") invece corrisponde a "_take it easy_" nel suo significato di non prendere una cosa seriamente, di non darle peso (come contrario di "_take it seriously_"); sul dizionario  la traducono anche con "_shrug it off_". In italiano può avere connotazione  positiva, ma nella maggior parte dei casi è negativa: è espressione usata per esprimere critica  verso qualcuno che fa le cose con superficialità, che non vi dà il giusto peso.
Direi quindi che non ha a che vedere con ciò che  tu vuoi significare e pertanto nel tuo contesto non è utilizzabile.

Per "_prendersela dolce_" Google dà soltanto 3  occorrenze, a  conferma che non è espressione normalmente in uso in  italiano, come  già detto da altri utenti sopra; secondo me è un tentativo di  italianizzazione (plasmato sul modello di "_prendersela comoda_")  dall'espressione dialettale emiliana  "_prenderla (su) dolce_" (di dov'è questa tua amica italiana?), che  significa "fare le cose con calma e rilassatamente", senza fretta e senza preoccupazione (il  contrario di "darci dentro").  
Potrebbe dunque anche esprimere il concetto che tu vuoi esprimere,  ma non trattandosi di un'espressione in italiano standard, io non la userei. Non sarebbe certamente comprensibile a tutti.

Nel tuo specifico caso io piuttosto direi "_Ho [preferito/deciso di] non complicarmi [la vita/le cose]_". 

In alternativa: "_Ho preferito semplificarmi [la vita/le cose]_", "_Ho [scelto/deciso di scegliere] la strada [più facile/in discesa]_".


----------



## joanvillafane

Thanks so much, Connie - I think you've nailed it!
dall'espressione dialettale emiliana "_prenderla (su) dolce" (di dov'è questa tua amica italiana?)

_She's from Parma!

I really appreciate your summarizing these expressions - it's much clearer now.  "prenderla alla leggera/con leggerezza" is the first one I learned because it translates more or less directly to the English "take it lightly" with the same meaning as you've described.  

Thanks again.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Di niente, Joan. Piacere di esserti stata d'aiuto!


> "prenderla alla leggera/con leggerezza" is the first one I learned  because it translates more or directly to the English "take it lightly"


Vero! Non mi era venuta in mente l'esatta espressione inglese. Grazie per avermene ricordato l'esistenza!


----------



## Pat (√2)

Connie Eyeland said:


> dall'espressione dialettale emiliana  "_prenderla (su) dolce_" (di dov'è questa tua amica italiana?), che  significa "fare le cose con calma e rilassatamente", senza fretta e senza preoccupazione.


Aaaahhhhh, ma allora è "doppiamente sbagliata", perché nel caso non sarebbe "prendersela dolce", bensì "prenderla dolce(mente) / prendila dolce(mente)" (tola doulsa ).


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Esatto! La traduzione in italiano dell'espressione dialettale emiliana (che è proprio quella che hai citato) sarebbe "prenderla dolcemente", ma l'amica di Joan l'ha mixata con "prendersela comoda" e ne è uscito "prendersela dolce", che non esiste.


----------



## joanvillafane

Well, actually it was la tua amica di Parma that came up with this expression.  She helped me write it this way:
"Ho deciso di prendermela dolce."  But then when I started googling and looking around in dictionaries, I couldn't find it, that's why I came to you.  When I see her again, we'll talk about it and I'll post if I have any new information to clarify.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

"_L'amica di Joan_" voleva dire "_l'amica di Joan che viene da Parma_", quindi è sinonimo di "_l'amica di Parma_".


----------



## joanvillafane

Ho capito. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## laratri

Ho deciso di prendermela comoda, secondo me è perfetto. Non vedo per niente bene "dolce"


----------



## Matrap

Ciao laratri 

Quindi tu useresti "prendersela comoda" per dire che hai scelto un corso universitario più facile rispetto agli altri? E se invece volessi dire che in un anno accademico hai fatto le cose con calma dando solo un paio di esami ad esempio, come lo diresti? Io utlizzerei "prendersela comoda" per quest'ultimo esempio.


----------



## laratri

Penso che la frase va bene per tutti e due le situazioni. Ho solo detto comunque che non mi piaceva il "dolce"...


----------



## Alessà!

For "Take it easy" we say: "Prendila alla leggera" or "Prenditela comoda"...
But the first transaltion is definitely better 
"Se crede, si può cenare in albergo" means "If you want (if you think so) we can dine in a hotel...
I hope I helped!


----------

